# westbranch area trout



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

went out on a westbranch area stream today and went 0/3 on trout got some chubs in thou as for trout I seen them all and 2 looked like brookies and one definitely a brown the brookies and chubs hit a fly that I tied on a green tube with purble yarn for legs and the brown on a leach imitation


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

I had one on today that was about 10 inches lost it right next to me got a good look at it also who else was on a small stream in this area I seen to people on the stream as I was leaving today but by the time I got back home and got out there they were gone


----------



## huntnfish247 (Feb 5, 2007)

congrats on the fish. Does any one know if the rifle gets a hex hatch? I just got back from the PM and never had the hatch that was expected up there. If you know of any hatch of hex on the rifle let me know, or any drakes that occur up that way I would really appreciate some help, sorry to hijack, it is not intentional just curious.

Aaron


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

well you hijacked the right thread because they are hatching also alot of black flys I've seen picked off the top I'll be hitting the west branch tomorrow


----------



## huntnfish247 (Feb 5, 2007)

well i guess i got lucky with this one lol. thats a good thing to hear, ill hit it thursday i believe, thanks again! Good Luck

Aaron


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

you catch any fish?


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

anyone been out on the rifle? or the west branch? I'm hopping to get into some trout most will be catch and release


----------

